# Housing for families in Mexico City



## constellation (May 29, 2010)

Hi,
Just about a week ago my husband got the infomation or rather the opportunity to work in Mexico city for a couple of years . We have to move there by September. We have two children who will be visiting one of the 3 German Schools. We are looking for accomodation as we would like to stay in a compound or an enclosed area.....preferably a house ....with a pool ...but in a sort of a community.
If anyone can just mention a couple of *good and safe areas *in Mexico City for families ,I would really appreciate it as he will be flying to Mexico City next week to check out the housing and schooling .

Thanks


----------



## lizzers (Sep 21, 2008)

constellation said:


> Hi,
> Just about a week ago my husband got the infomation or rather the opportunity to work in Mexico city for a couple of years . We have to move there by September. We have two children who will be visiting one of the 3 German Schools. We are looking for accomodation as we would like to stay in a compound or an enclosed area.....preferably a house ....with a pool ...but in a sort of a community.
> If anyone can just mention a couple of *good and safe areas *in Mexico City for families ,I would really appreciate it as he will be flying to Mexico City next week to check out the housing and schooling .
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
You should check out Lomas de Chapultepec...very nice, safe area and it is right by one of the German schools. Lots of families live in the area!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Constellation. It seems that you are already getting some response to your inquiry from the DF area.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

constellation said:


> Hi,
> Just about a week ago my husband got the infomation or rather the opportunity to work in Mexico city for a couple of years . We have to move there by September. We have two children who will be visiting one of the 3 German Schools. We are looking for accomodation as we would like to stay in a compound or an enclosed area.....preferably a house ....with a pool ...but in a sort of a community.
> If anyone can just mention a couple of *good and safe areas *in Mexico City for families ,I would really appreciate it as he will be flying to Mexico City next week to check out the housing and schooling .
> 
> Thanks


Yes, Lomas de Chapultepec is one.

Other good areas for expats

Interlomas
Santa Fe

To a lesser extent because they are apartments by and large:
Polanco
Tecamachalco

It's really going to depend on distance you want to travel and how much you're willing to spend.


----------



## constellation (May 29, 2010)

Thanks so much for the suggestions.....and pls keep them comming.
Well we would prefer a house .....in a secured compund and if possible 15-20 min drive max, from any one of the German Schools. Probably its too much to ask for but .....


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

constellation said:


> Thanks so much for the suggestions.....and pls keep them comming.
> Well we would prefer a house .....in a secured compund and if possible 15-20 min drive max, from any one of the German Schools. Probably its too much to ask for but .....


I know the Humboldt school, but what are the other 2 you are looking at.

Also, depending on where you live, houses can range from somewhere like $1000 USD a month up to $3000 USD or more. Most of Mexico City is predominantly apartments, but there are some areas that I have seen that are more like townhomes side by side (in gated communities), particularly in Santa Fe.

Humboldt may be a very good one if you are looking at Interlomas (it's part of Huixquilucan) in the State of Mexico just over the border from Mexico City.

See, Campus Herradura, Colegio Alemán Alexander von Humboldt | Deutsche Schule in Mexiko | Standorte

My American cousin lived in Interlomas for 6 years and I'd doubt he'd live anywhere else. It's mostly apartments, but there are areas there that are houses, particularly in Herradura, but it's going to depend on what you want to spend. It has more shopping areas than any place I've been to, all packed into about 2 to 3 km.


----------



## constellation (May 29, 2010)

Well the Humboldt School has three branches in Mexico City ....if I'm not mistaken according to their website.....and the Campus Herradura is the one we are lookin into ....but its not easy finding a house to rent in a gated community over the internet....however my hubby is flying into Mexico in the next couple of days and has an interview with the school and will try and meet some real estate agents.....but if you come accross or recollect any names of gated communities (irrelevant of the price...we can look into that)....send me a note....Thanks


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

constellation said:


> Well the Humboldt School has three branches in Mexico City ....if I'm not mistaken according to their website.....and the Campus Herradura is the one we are lookin into ....but its not easy finding a house to rent in a gated community over the internet....however my hubby is flying into Mexico in the next couple of days and has an interview with the school and will try and meet some real estate agents.....but if you come accross or recollect any names of gated communities (irrelevant of the price...we can look into that)....send me a note....Thanks


The big gated community that immediately comes to mind (and that has houses, not just apartments) is Lomas Country Club, LOMAS COUNTRY CLUB. on Avenida Jesus Del Monte. Type that into Google Earth and you'll see where it is or just click here
Click the X in the upper right corner to see where you're at. There are other closer entrances to central Interlomas to get into that place.

There are what I call areas of houses that have a gate with guard, but they don't go by any particular name. They're just neighborhood areas with houses that are sealed off. I kind of know where some of them are at, but the real estate person is going to know better than I would.

This is one such example, Calle de la Armargura, You might have to turn the picture until you can see the gate. That's right by the Walmart there. If you click the X in the upper right corner you can get an idea of where you're at.

Here's Humboldt Herradura campus, click here.

Again, click the X in the upper right corner to see the location on the map.

Again, there are areas that are gated with houses, but they don't go by any particular name, there just sections of houses.

Here's another one (perhaps the closest to the school), click Parque de Cadiz


----------



## constellation (May 29, 2010)

Hi Rodrigo.....thanks a million...will check the following links.....thanks again


----------



## Darren Alexander (Jun 5, 2010)

constellation said:


> Thanks so much for the suggestions.....and pls keep them comming.
> Well we would prefer a house .....in a secured compund and if possible 15-20 min drive max, from any one of the German Schools. Probably its too much to ask for but .....


I used to live in Interlomas, before moving to Cuernavaca. *an hour or so from Mexico City* There are many many neighborhoods that are private and with gates and security. There are nearby shopping malls and things, all with security. Movie theaters inside, etc. You will be pleasantly surprised, I believe. If you can afford it, you can always hire a professional body guard, if that would make you more comfortable. Many families do, from that area. 

When your 2 years is up... I bet you will miss Mexico, that is, if you dont decide to stay.


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

I think that you will find that many of the houses that you will find in DF to rent are like small compounds. The house that I rent in Gustavo A. Madero has a gate as well as two garage doors. and once all of these are closed, there is no way anyone can get in without permission. Although there is no guard, I feel perfectly safe here, safer in many ways than in the US.


----------



## constellation (May 29, 2010)

Thanks .....


----------

